# An Attempt At Drawing- Tell Me What You Think!



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

I have been inspired to draw because of all of you, so today I picked up a pencil and some paper and tried to draw my pony. 

The first picture is the origional photograph, the one that I modeled off of, and the second is the drawing that I did (sorry, the camera killed the quality.)

Anyways, tell me what you think! I will try to get more up soon, when I can figure out what I want to draw next.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

I'll try to scan it later. The flash and my camera kind of made it look all un-detailed... I promise it looks a bit more detailed in real life.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

An attempt? You did great! I wish I could draw that good! I envy anyone who can draw horses (they are so hard to draw)! Is that you on the horse?


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, that's me about a year ago.


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow thats awesomest!!!!1
this is my attempt
Tess portrait+pencil, paper=...fail


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol i'm not even gonna post my first attempts (yes, i still have them!) 
Your guys' are pretty good for a first time!  I'd keep trying if i were you.


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

Haha my first attempts at drawing a horse were when I was about 3 years old. My mother actually saved some of my "art work" nobody would ever guess that my "horse" was actually a horse. LOL

Hey lilruffian. You should post your first attempts. I'd love to see them. I would post mine if I had them. I really would.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Great job! That is an awesome drawing for your first time...I can't even come close to anything like that. I'd stick with it if I were you!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

wayyy better than I could ever hope to do!

Good job!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

its not my firsts attempt...just my first attempt at copying a photo of my horse


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

a round of applause for you xD your really good my first attempt was when i was younger too dosen't look much like a horse xD i tryed again lately with my drawing and their ok i guess i don't know how to go into the details xD i just cant do it i may post some pictures later haha i draw on my dsi do it would be a flipnote xD


----------



## horsee123 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats not an attempt that is awesome you should become an artist! But I spose you can be what you want to be..

But it is still way better than i could do ever!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

All4Crystal said:


> Haha my first attempts at drawing a horse were when I was about 3 years old. My mother actually saved some of my "art work" nobody would ever guess that my "horse" was actually a horse. LOL
> 
> Hey lilruffian. You should post your first attempts. I'd love to see them. I would post mine if I had them. I really would.


 :lol: If you _really_ want to see... i wont fill up the OP's thread though lol I'll post a few on my Wildest Art thread:shock:


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> :lol: If you _really_ want to see... i wont fill up the OP's thread though lol I'll post a few on my Wildest Art thread:shock:


Of course I do! 
...off to check if you got them up.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

AngelWithoutWings54 said:


> Yeah, that's me about a year ago.


Your hair is really pretty! Is your hair naturally curly? Mine is.


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

AngelWithoutWings54 said:


> Anyways, tell me what you think! I will try to get more up soon, when I can figure out what I want to draw next.


You did fantastic!!! You perfectly captured the shape of your horse's face. 

Do you want some tips on how to blend? I've drawn horses professionally for years. 

Pam


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

^^I would love some tips! I really need help with blending and getting the shading and stuff right.


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

AngelWithoutWings54 said:


> ^^I would love some tips! I really need help with blending and getting the shading and stuff right.


I was just like you when I was younger. I could get down the basic shape of things, but could never make it look real enough. Then I had the BEST high school art teacher who told me to always get rid of my lines. LOL. I know that sounds funny--and I'm hope I can explain this right--but you should always try to get rid of the lines around your drawings. You do this by using your smuding technique (so you have THICK swipes of dark--not a line) and by contrasting your drawing to your background. 

If you look at the drawing below, you'll see what I mean. Look at the nose piece of the halter. Look at how I used the dark backround of the pipe panel to show the shape of the halter nose piece. There's no l"outline". If you look up further, near the horse's eye, I did the same thing. You can clearly see where I used a smudgy line to show the outline of the horse's face, but then--by the forelock--that line disappears. I used the ground behind the horse then.... 










Now, the exception to this rule is tack--bridles, halters and what not. There you really need DARK lines--which are actually shadows--and tiny, barely there lines along the leading edge of the tack where the sun shines. Does that makes sense? So one edge will have a thin, barely-there line, and the other edge will be dark-dark-dark. This will give you the 3D effect.

I'm not sure if you can see the detail on the drawing above since it's so tiny, and so here's a link to my art work photo album. You can click on the appropriate picture to see what I mean.

Picasa Web Albums - 10803105680809875... - Art Work

Let me know if you have any questions!!! Cyber art school is in session. 

Pamela


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

PBritton2U said:


> I was just like you when I was younger. I could get down the basic shape of things, but could never make it look real enough. Then I had the BEST high school art teacher who told me to always get rid of my lines. LOL. I know that sounds funny--and I'm hope I can explain this right--but you should always try to get rid of the lines around your drawings. You do this by using your smuding technique (so you have THICK swipes of dark--not a line) and by contrasting your drawing to your background.
> 
> If you look at the drawing below, you'll see what I mean. Look at the nose piece of the halter. Look at how I used the dark backround of the pipe panel to show the shape of the halter nose piece. There's no l"outline". If you look up further, near the horse's eye, I did the same thing. You can clearly see where I used a smudgy line to show the outline of the horse's face, but then--by the forelock--that line disappears. I used the ground behind the horse then....
> 
> ...


you did a great job explainging that. if only my art instructor explained it that good back when i was in school.

edited to add: angelwithoutwings54 you did a great job for a first try.


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

armydogs said:


> you did a great job explainging that. if only my art instructor explained it that good back when i was in school.


Aww. Thanks. I was hoping that made sense.

Pam
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

